# 17765 vag code



## gjlombardo (Oct 18, 2007)

cylinder one short? is this a problem with the coil pak or is the wiring to the pak bad?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: 17765 vag code (gjlombardo)*

** VW DTC 17765 (P1357) - Cylinder 1 Ignition Circuit: Short to Ground*
Confirm that the coil wiring to cylinder #1 is clean.
Also confirm that the coil is correctly firing.
What powertrain is this? 2.0L?
- Erik


----------

